# Pipe Carving



## Fuller0709 (Jan 13, 2013)

I was recently shopping around for a new pipe and cam across what looked like a do-it-yourself pipe that is basically a large block of wood with everything already pre-drilled and a stem, but the shape is up to me. I got it and now I'm just wondering if there's any tips or tricks for doing this. Hopefully by the time I'm done with it I'll have the ability to post pictures so I can show off the finished product.


----------



## pipe30 (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't know anything about carving a pipe but would love to do it one day. If you try to carve your own and enjoy it, there are some pipe carving contests on the forum that seem like a lot of fun.


----------



## Fuller0709 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks. Which forums are those in? The first attempt was interesting, but fun. I think with better equipment and materials it could be habit-forming.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to Puff, Jeff.

Check out this thread:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...60-official-pipe-carver-contest-sign-ups.html


----------



## Fuller0709 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## pipe30 (Dec 5, 2012)

I was going to put up the link but John beat me to it!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Go to pimopipecraft.com they have just about everything you need or can tell you where to get it.


----------

